# هل تعليق الأيقونات والصور الدينية بحجرة النوم حرام؟؟



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

*هل تعليق الأيقونات والصور الدينية بحجرة النوم حرام؟؟**

+يقول قداسة البابا شنودة أن الأيقونات ( Icons ) هى الصور المدهونة بزيت الميرون , وتوضع بالكنيسة , ويقوم الكاهن بالتبخير حولها. ولها كرامة خاصة , من أجل تقديسها بالميرون المقدس, ولذلك لا توضع فى غرفة النوم.

+ وإن وضعت فى البيت فتكون فى مكان مخصص للعبادة ( قديمآ كان فى البيت حجرة للرب كان يجتمع فيها أعضاء الأسرة للصلاة يومي’ أمام شفيع الأسرة, وحولها قنديل ( أو شموع منيرة ). ولكن الآن نادرآ ما توجد فى بيوت الأقباط أيقونات مدشنة.

+ ولعل السائل يقصد الصور الدينية ( للقديسين والملائكة ) وهى صور روحية عادية, وتوضع فى حجرة النوم, لأنها مصدر لتأملات روحية قبل النوم ( وقد يخجل البعض من العلاقات الزوجية فى صور وجود القديسين أمامهم, ولكن هذا فكر عالمى فالمضجع طاهر, وليست العلاقات الزوجية دنسة, بل هى من ثمار الحب للشريكين ).

:download:

المرجع:

أسئلة عامة
لكل عقائد
الكنيسة القبطية
بقلم دياكون
د. ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر
*​


----------



## *koki* (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا
على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2010)

*
شكرا ا

موضوع ----مهم وتفسير جميل

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا موضوع مهم وقد يخجل البعض من السؤال عنه

الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## طحبوش (30 مارس 2010)

كنت بدور ع الكلام ده من زمان و اهو وصل لحد عندي رااااائع راااائع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
تحيتي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا
> على الموضوع الجميل


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا ا
> 
> موضوع ----مهم وتفسير جميل
> ...


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> شكرا موضوع مهم وقد يخجل البعض من السؤال عنه
> 
> الرب يباركك​


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ...


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> كنت بدور ع الكلام ده من زمان و اهو وصل لحد عندي رااااائع راااائع


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> تحيتي​


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## SALVATION (30 مارس 2010)

*



 ( وقد يخجل البعض من العلاقات الزوجية فى صور وجود القديسين أمامهم, ولكن هذا فكر عالمى فالمضجع طاهر, وليست العلاقات الزوجية دنسة, بل هى من ثمار الحب للشريكين ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_الله موجود فى كل مكان مش فى الصور_
_موضوع هايل ابو تربو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _الله موجود فى كل مكان مش فى الصور_
> _موضوع هايل ابو تربو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_
> ​


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (30 مارس 2010)

فعلا انا حطه صوره للبابا كيرلس كبيره فى اوضه النوم وكنت ببقى محروجه اوى وكلم ماما فى الموضوع ده وقالتلى عادى لو محروجه طلعيها بس انا قولت لا انا حطاها بركه فى اوضه النوم وكمان انا بحب البابا كيرلس اوى وعزيز على قلبى عشان كده سبتها


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

مشتاقه اكون ام قال:


> فعلا انا حطه صوره للبابا كيرلس كبيره فى اوضه النوم وكنت ببقى محروجه اوى وكلم ماما فى الموضوع ده وقالتلى عادى لو محروجه طلعيها بس انا قولت لا انا حطاها بركه فى اوضه النوم وكمان انا بحب البابا كيرلس اوى وعزيز على قلبى عشان كده سبتها


أشكـــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

